# Claria Ink is Dye, but is it Sublimation?



## bakerteamco (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello,

I have read through many posts and I have gotten a lot of information but nothing that is answering my question exactly. I am looking to use the self weeding transfer paper. I have an Epson Rx595 which uses Claria Dye ink. I also have an Epson CX8400 which uses Pigment Ink. From what I have read I should be using sublimation ink for this transfer paper.  Will the Claria Dye ink not work well? Do I need to use atleast 50/50 for it to work right? I am not sure if they even make Sublimation ink for either of my printer models. 

Thank you for the help.

Larry


----------



## bakerteamco (Feb 20, 2008)

I guess what I am trying to ask if Dye ink will still work well with the self weeding sheets or if I absolutely need Sublimation ink


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

It isnt sublimation ink it is inkjet ink. I think the self weeding papers are for laser copier printers and toner inks.


----------



## bakerteamco (Feb 20, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> It isnt sublimation ink it is inkjet ink. I think the self weeding papers are for laser copier printers and toner inks.


I ordered the papers through ebay and this was in the description

"*This transfer paper is specially formulated for inkjet sublimation inks"*


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

bakerteamco said:


> I ordered the papers through ebay and this was in the description
> 
> "*This transfer paper is specially formulated for inkjet sublimation inks"*


Inkjet printers can print with sublimation inks. Sublimation inks are printed on the paper and pressed on to 100% polyester lite colored apparel such as Vapor apparel. The inks under heat and pressure become a gas and the molecules bond with the polyester molecules.

The results are no hand, vibrant colors and long lasting prints. Only the ink transfers not the polymer paper like an inkjet transfer.

Go look at Sawgrass for sublimation inks, transfer papers.

Unless specially purchased from a sublimation shop a desktop printer like an Epson C-120 is going to come with inkjet inks. Claria ink came with my Epson 1400.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is a short write-up I did that explains the process, talks about what products you can do and the items you need to consider when getting into this type of decorating - General Information about Sawgrass Dye Sublimation Printing - MultiRIP Hybrid Software


----------



## bakerteamco (Feb 20, 2008)

So is it possible to use DYE ink on these self weeding transfer papers?



DAGuide said:


> Here is a short write-up I did that explains the process, talks about what products you can do and the items you need to consider when getting into this type of decorating - General Information about Sawgrass Dye Sublimation Printing - MultiRIP Hybrid Software


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Claria ink (dye based inkjet ink) will not work on sublimation paper. Claria ink needs an inkjet paper with a polymer, the ink sticks to the polymer coating and transfers with the coating onto the tee. If you have Claria ink you need Jet Pro Soft Stretch Paper. If you have sublimation paper you need sublimation ink as only the ink transfers to the 100% polyester tee.

For sublimation inks check out Sawgrass.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

bakerteamco said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have read through many posts and I have gotten a lot of information but nothing that is answering my question exactly. I am looking to use the self weeding transfer paper. I have an Epson Rx595 which uses Claria Dye ink. I also have an Epson CX8400 which uses Pigment Ink. From what I have read I should be using sublimation ink for this transfer paper. Will the Claria Dye ink not work well? Do I need to use atleast 50/50 for it to work right? I am not sure if they even make Sublimation ink for either of my printer models.
> 
> ...


Look in this thread for help. These folks are using self weed paper from China with both dye sub ink *and* pigment ink with good results.

The key is supposed to be that you transfer while the ink is still wet, then only the ink transfers, leaving no window. That is what I read from Luis/Lnfortun. He can explain more if you need more help on that. 

David is using 100% cotton in his pics. That is also supposed to be the helpful thing about these papers, to be able to use cotton instead of polyester. 

If you click this link, this thread may be the one to help you out. Here you go:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862.html#post287980


----------

